# Traynor YBA 1 - 4 or 16 ohm cabinet?



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Could I be causing harm to the output transformer by using a 4 ohm cabinet? The cabinet houses 2 x 12 8 ohm speakers wired in parallel. I believe the output impedance is 8 ohm single cab and 4 ohm two cabs.
Question #2
If I were to wire a 16 ohm configuration would the amp break up sooner because the volume pot needs to be increased(driving the amp harder)?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

No harm using a 4 ohm load 

the amp will break up differently with different loads 

undermatched will take on a nastier midrange snarl 

overmatched will be a tighter more choked sound with less sustain 

the percentage of power lost due to mismatch will not be very noticeable 

p


----------

